# wpa_supplicant issues

## jyoung

Hi,

I'm trying to use wpa_supplicant to access wireless networks.  I've tried on several different networks with similar results.  After creating a wpa_supplicant.conf file (which I'm happy to post), I get the following error message:

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_supplicant keeps attempting to connect and getting this result.  I'm also happy to post all of it's output.  I've read through the man pages but haven't found any hints as to what's going on.  Does anyone know a good 'how to' resource for wpa_supplicant beginners?  Something more in-depth than the gentoo wireless page (which is great, but covers this topic quite briefly and assumes no hang-ups occur).

----------

## mr.sande

 *jyoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm trying to use wpa_supplicant to access wireless networks.  I've tried on several different networks with similar results.  After creating a wpa_supplicant.conf file (which I'm happy to post), I get the following error message:
> 
> EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

 

Please post your config, it really helps with troubleshooting  :Smile: 

The EAPOL warning suggests that you might be trying to connect your wired NIC with wpa_supplicant.

----------

## jyoung

Here's my wpa_supplicant.conf file.  I've removed the password and identity, but otherwise it's as I'm using it.  I've tried variations on this setup based on what I've seen in the man pages.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

eapol_version=2

network={

     ssid="psu"

     scan_ssid=1

     key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

     identity="<identity>"

     ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem"

     ssid="psu"

    private_key_passwd="<password>"

    proto="PAP"

}

----------

## mr.sande

I think some of what you are missing is specifying which eap to use, somethink like eap=tls or whatever eap the network is using. The man page for wpa_supplicant.conf might help getting the syntax right.

----------

## jyoung

Is there a way of determining which eap the network is using?  The network that I've been trying to connect to appears from the literature available to be TTLS, but there must be a way to determine this on my own.

----------

